# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Soundscape analysis

## alecitswd

Hello!
We're studying soundscape in American literature in my course this year.
I'm not finding it particularly easy, especially for the 800's-900's period.
Do you guys know anything about it? Would you mind giving me some examples from this period?

----------


## Dreamwoven

I have no idea what "soundscape analysis is. If you are studying it can you provide us with any information, like a definition?

----------

